Ask HN: What framework/api do you use for building Augmented Reality apps - gamapuna
======
xdbx
For our latest project we use a new framework from Pikkart. It's really good
and it's cheaper than other commercial alternatives. You can find it @
[https://developer.pikkart.com](https://developer.pikkart.com)

